# Medical facilities, hospitals, etc



## SharpFamily (Jul 19, 2008)

*Medical facilities, hospitals, etc in Cairo*

Hello,

I am being posted to Cairo in September, and my wife and two-month-old son will be coming with me from the UK. Our son needs ongoing medical care, namely from a paediatrician, physiotherapist and occupational therapist. 

Any information on the best hospitals in Cairo, how the system works, what others have experienced would be gratefully received.

Alastair


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

*Hopital info etc*

Hi there, I would recommend you go to the Embassy for the information you need and contact the British Community Association and/or Cairo HHH/Cairo Rugby, you will be made welcome (HHH involves lots of beer,) Hope this helps, enjoy your stay. Helen


----------



## Ewa (Oct 21, 2008)

hello, 

I would recommend rather the private hospitals in Cairo. There are a few of them, mostly with good care facilities. 

Just look around which one will be the closer one to your home as its hard to go through all Cairo normally.


----------

